# Pinhole method



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 28, 2008)

Pinhole method, and it is proven workable!

Recently, Thanks to Yen giving me a pair of P.o. and P.w. (Spiny flower mantis), both are so productive, producing many ooth, so I have an opportunity to try this method.







On December 14,2007, I put an P.w. ooth and glue in position, seal with high quality tape to minimize the air or misture might accidentally get into the container which intended for leakage-prove. Only a 0.5 mm pinhole was drilled allowing air exchange as suggeted.

I was nurvous quite frankly, yet exciting to see this experiment can be done. On January 24, as I almost gave up, it hatched! Pretty good hatch rate at 40+.

Somehow, being an mechanical engineer, I midified this method by reasoning, that the steady state as we called this system could be, so a sponge of suitable size with little water which matches to the size of ooth to be incubated to compensate the possible moisture content lost due to the possible wrong pinhole size.






And now the second ooth is on the way, hope will have another successful story to tell few weeks later from now. I don't have to apologize the bad quaity of these photo, as you might all know my wife will beat me up if I have any thought to invest on another camera.

Luke from Taiwan


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

Just one of many methods that will work.


----------



## Orin (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, but there are more that don't work than do.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Rick,

Thanks Orin,

The ooth was position on the position near top, and slipped while my taking this picture.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 28, 2008)

sorry for being real dumb but i still dont get it  Only a 0.5 mm pinhole was drilled allowing air exchange as suggested.where?in the ooth?no gap what so ever in the container?wont it go moldy.like i said i dont get it.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> sorry for being real dumb but i still dont get it  Only a 0.5 mm pinhole was drilled allowing air exchange as suggested.where?in the ooth?no gap what so ever in the container?wont it go moldy.like i said i dont get it.


The pinhole or a tiny through hole was drilled on the lid allowing little of mount of mass (air and water, moisture) going in and out of the container.

This system can be simplified and explained by the ideal gas law, which states

Pv = mRt, where

p, ambient pressure in this case

v, volume of the container

m, mass

R, gas constant

t, (room) temperature

Let's assume State 1 is at daytime temperature, while States 2 is at night temperature; since the change between day and night is relatively slow in comparison, and p, v, and r do not change ( constant), the only variables will be mass and temperature change between day and night. If we treat the whole system as a steady state (change is slow), then the mass exchange or transpotation will allow moisture in the form of air and water mixture go in and out ( exchange) the container in a very small quantity, which intended to satisfy the need for incubation.


----------



## nick barta (Jan 28, 2008)

I have no idea what you just said Luke, but as long as it worked, YEE-HAW.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Nick

I would suggest the use of sponge in this fashion:

size match to the ooth for incubation, and use best quality sponge as you can, such as those new product (produced by so-called nanotechnology) for dish washing; and

soak with water but not dripping ( to prevend condensing water problem, minimizing possible nymph drown) while handing to inner wall of the container.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 28, 2008)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Thanks, NickI would suggest the use of sponge in this fashion:
> 
> size match to the ooth for incubation, and use best quality sponge as you can, such as those new product (produced by so-called nanotechnology) for dish washing; and
> 
> soak with water but not dripping ( to prevend condensing water problem, minimizing possible nymph drown) while handing to inner wall of the container.


im havging probelms see if u can work out what it is

1pint cup..with sponge at bottom wet..then i have netting over top of cup..how can it hold humidetry if i have a net top,?but i didnt want to close the top off incase it gets moldy?room humdierty is as low as 15%&gt;?what do u sergest i do...flowermantis ooths.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 29, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> im havging probelms see if u can work out what it is1pint cup..with sponge at bottom wet..then i have netting over top of cup..how can it hold humidetry if i have a net top,?but i didnt want to close the top off incase it gets moldy?room humdierty is as low as 15%&gt;?what do u sergest i do...flowermantis ooths.


Peter has wonderful presentation regarding this subject

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9597

Many of us might agree "there is more art than science", what I have tried is to make the incubation more quantitative than merely qualitative.

Luke


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats actually going on?

What are you trying to do?

Thats not a P.o or P.w ooth?


----------



## Orin (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't pay attention to that detail, that certainly isn't a _Pseudocreobotra _ootheca.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2008)

Luke, glad to know the PW and PO are doing well for you, but i think the pic you shown there looks like ootheca of _Mantis religiosa _(European mantis). If that is true it will need a diapause to hatch, regardless of pinhole method or open air misting method. I apologize bro. if you have known all this in advance. Being an inventor yourself, you have brought your innovative mind into this forum too


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 29, 2008)

Certainly the photo shows a Mantis religiosa ooth,that is exactly I have pointed out the "now the second ooth is on the way". I have removed the first P.w. emperty ooth along with the hatchlings out of the same container earlier.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2008)

You can also jut toss it in a jar, spray once or twice a week and it'll still hatch. When I was about 8 Texas, I found an ooth, broke it, threw it in my closet and it still hatched.


----------

